# Hormagaunts Toxin Sacs



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all,

I was just playtesting some Nids this friday in a 1000pt 2 vs 2 game, and I took in a pair of 20 hormagaunt squads.
My friend thought it would be funny to play as his Nurgle daemon army and give my bugs a bad day. But if you drop some Toxin sacs on them and get the charge.... I found out they do some fair damage.

for 160 points I was able to take 20 hormagaunts with toxinsacs and when I got the charge off on a Greater Daemon I was able to drop him in the first round of combat before he could even swing back. :shok:

These little bugs have impressed the hell out of me, as they went on to whipe squads of Plague bearers... even with that Feel no pain.

Just thought I would toss this out there incase people were wondering if they were worth taking or not. I say they are, and they make great Monster hunters with the Poision attacks on them.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally i think the termagant+tervigon combo is more effective for the points as far as poisoned attacks go.

Lots of attacks + poison = dead MC's.


----------



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

joebloggs1987 said:


> Personally i think the termagant+tervigon combo is more effective for the points as far as poisoned attacks go.
> 
> Lots of attacks + poison = dead MC's.



I'm going to have to disagree here. Yes the termagant+tervigon combo can be great but there are some serious drawbacks. The first being that your termagants need to be close to your tervigon to gain it's benefits and I mean sure having 20 termagants have toxin sacs and or adrenal glands for so cheap is excellent but I find that relying on that too much will make you exceptionally pone to the brood prognator rule. A smart opponent will quickly bring down your tervigon bringing down a bunch of gants with it. To me, termagants should be used for screening and nothing more. I find it best to have your termagants at the front lines giving cover to your true assault units. As for the tervigon, I will usually place him in cover at my home objective. His job is simple:make more gants. Your front line screen will of course be shot to shit and having the tervigon spawn more screening units is far more valuable than relying on TS termagants and risking the survival of your tervigon to bring down MC's.

This is really a job for hormagants and here's why: 1. They are fast as nails! their bounding leap rule really helps to ensure you'll get the run move you need to get into combat. 2. They have more attacks than termagants and scything talons to help with 1's. 3. They can be devastating if outflanked using the Hive Tyrant's Hive Commander ability. Just yesterday actually, i had a squad of 25 TS hormagants that brought down a wraithlord, and a 10 man guardian squad and half of another guardian squad using the outflank ability. That's a 200 point unit that managed to bring down roughly 300-330 points of models. I find that is very impressive especially since all that damage was done by some of the tiniest bugs at the nids' disposal. So when all is said and done, I'm going to have to say that TS hormagants will far outplay the tervigon=termagant combo simply because there is no risk what so ever of having your hormagants die unnecessarily from the death of one of your own models.


----------



## bugsftw (Nov 18, 2009)

^ agree. the toxin sac gaunts are phenomenal with outflank. i've brought down an avatar with a unit of 20 charging hormagaunts because of toxin sacs. and you reroll wounds on almost all eldar, guard, tau, etc.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Toxin Sacs vs Adrenaline Glands is a tough one.

I think I personally would go for the AGs out of one simple reason. S4 can scratch almost all Vehicles in the game. S3 can not hurt a single one. That gives a really really big tactical disadvantage imho which is worth covering up before better chances of killing a MC, which Tyranids should do at a half-miss anyway with stealers/raveners/warriors or an MC of their own


Then there is always the "both" version which will work wonders against everything except the points value of the Hormagaunts themselves:laugh:


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Zeromus316 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree here. Yes the termagant+tervigon combo can be great but there are some serious drawbacks. The first being that your termagants need to be close to your tervigon to gain it's benefits and I mean sure having 20 termagants have toxin sacs and or adrenal glands for so cheap is excellent but I find that relying on that too much will make you exceptionally pone to the brood prognator rule. A smart opponent will quickly bring down your tervigon bringing down a bunch of gants with it. To me, termagants should be used for screening and nothing more. I find it best to have your termagants at the front lines giving cover to your true assault units. As for the tervigon, I will usually place him in cover at my home objective. His job is simple:make more gants. Your front line screen will of course be shot to shit and having the tervigon spawn more screening units is far more valuable than relying on TS termagants and risking the survival of your tervigon to bring down MC's.


I've found a decent counter to focus fire on the tervigon. I take 30-40 termagaunts and form them into long screening lines for a group of cc warriors. These warriors offer a heavier cc counter punch for something like Khorne bezerkers or terminators. They also provide cover for the pair of tervigons boosting each other with FNP. This renders most anti mc fire useless. The only army I wouldn't run this against is IG which have those plentiful high strength, low ap large blasts which could take out huge chunks out of the formation.

It's not the fastest formation, but if you combine it with deepstriking trygons/ zoanthropes and possibly some hive guard to neutrilize transports you can cause the enemy army to either focus on the deep strikes and have a wall of death hit him after 3 or so turns, or focus on the wall, not causing much damage unless their lucky and then have to deal with MC's right in their face next turn. Granted, I tend to play against more static or charging forward style armies, but if you face something like eldar just bring lots of hive guard and neutrilize their manueverability.


----------

